# Pictures of Marshall...almost 1 year old



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Marshall is a very good looking boy. He seems to be making the most of his long weekend.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, he's impressive. Even all wet in the first picture, he's so stately looking. What a handsome boy. Happy Almost One Year, Marshall. He sure lives up to his name!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Marshall is very handsome indeed!


----------



## BabylonFalls (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, he's a looker!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

What a good looking boy you are Marshall!


----------



## Marshall54 (Sep 21, 2012)

It has been a while since I last posted, updated pics of Marshall -


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. Love the black and white.


----------



## Marshall54 (Sep 21, 2012)

A few more photos


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Marshall is. 
The pictures are great, I'm a big fan of B & White shots, love the detail they give especially to Goldens.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Marshall is a handsome boy!


----------

